# The 10-12 year plan



## eerohs (Aug 1, 2012)

Greetings,
I've come across references to this site from multiple cruising blogs and other resources while digging up information related to our plan. The short end of it is that once the kids are out on their own we're basically planning on selling just about everything and buying a blue water boat to cruise the U.S. pacific coast and eventually the south pacific. 
In the meantime we're doing what we can to develop our skills, prepare financially, and to keep our eye on the prize (when the day comes). We're in the process of purchasing a Mac 25 that will be sailed in various mountain lakes and reservoirs in Colorado for the next 10 years or so. We'll be in Newport Beach this January and intend on doing a couple of ASA courses while there. We also plan on the USCG basic seamanship course, celestial navigation, Ham Radio license, small engine and basic electronics repair. My wife is in the process of getting her Open Water dive certification (I have mine). Not to mention the many other areas that we want to expand our knowledge. There is much to learn and time flies so fast it will be here before we know it.
I have found a lot of great information on this site and I am sure that I will be back again and again.
GB


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

Sell everything, go now.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

eerohs said:


> Greetings,
> I've come across references to this site from multiple cruising blogs and other resources while digging up information related to our plan. The short end of it is that once the kids are out on their own we're basically planning on selling just about everything and buying a blue water boat to cruise the U.S. pacific coast and eventually the south pacific.
> In the meantime we're doing what we can to develop our skills, prepare financially, and to keep our eye on the prize (when the day comes). We're in the process of purchasing a Mac 25 that will be sailed in various mountain lakes and reservoirs in Colorado for the next 10 years or so. We'll be in Newport Beach this January and intend on doing a couple of ASA courses while there. We also plan on the USCG basic seamanship course, celestial navigation, Ham Radio license, small engine and basic electronics repair. My wife is in the process of getting her Open Water dive certification (I have mine). Not to mention the many other areas that we want to expand our knowledge. There is much to learn and time flies so fast it will be here before we know it.
> I have found a lot of great information on this site and I am sure that I will be back again and again.
> GB


....sounds like a plan...good luck!


----------



## Kajungizmo (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi Eerohs,
I'm new here too. Oddly enough (or maybe not so odd) we're looking at doing the same thing. Once the kids are gone, I'm ready for the Carib!

Best of luck on the plan.
Kg


----------



## eerohs (Aug 1, 2012)

Greetings,

We're stoked about the plan. It's funny how much it becomes a part of your daily life when you’re so focused. We just purchased our first sailboat-an ‘84 MacGregor 25. It's the perfect boat to hone our skills and practice updates, mods, repairs, etc. It's CRAZY; once we got it home we started pulling out everything from the various compartments. We discovered a wealth of items that although old are in absolute mint condition-main cover, canvas tent/enclosure for the pop up, rope, rigging/blocks, etc. All of it looks like it had been buried away and never ever used. I'm currently in the process of building a Jin pole to raise the mast.

Cheers,
GB


----------



## Zed (Jun 20, 2012)

Ditto...10 year plan. Waiting for the youngest to leave the nest. Boat will come next year after I save a little, and pay off the car. 

-Zed


----------

